# New To Me 2003 Outback 28rsds



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey everybody! I am going to look at a 2003 outback by liteway 28rsds. I am very interested in it. Since older year model specifications can be hard to come by, can someone tell me what size fresh, gray, and black water tanks this model had in 2003? Over the phone it sounds like it is the standard model........and I'm wondering what price range it should be in. He is only selling it because of a divorce........said he paid $17k+ for it, and is asking $12.5K. I can't find anything on the NADA since they don't show this specific model. He said it's only been used half a dozen times and is in like-new condition. Anything other advice is appreciated.

Waylan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Has to be a 28RSS not RSDS. Can t help you on the specs tho..

Welcome action

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Our 03 26rs by liteway has 30 gal fresh (Edit it might be 40 gal fresh) 28 black and grey tanks.

That 12.5k price sounds good to me









Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome walexa07 to the group
I don't know the spec. on that model but the price sounds pretty good to me

Don action


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

I stumbled across this web page while looking at the Keystone site. I'm not sure if this is correct as you guys are saying this is an Outback by liteway not Keystone? I'm not sure there is a difference?

2003 Outback Specs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, walexa07!* action

As John said, no 28RS-DS in 2003. It would have been a 28RS-S.



TheDoxieHaus said:


> I stumbled across this web page while looking at the Keystone site. I'm not sure if this is correct as you guys are saying this is an Outback by liteway not Keystone? I'm not sure there is a difference?


The Outback line has changed ownership a couple of times over the years. Keystone or LiteWay, they are both Outbacks.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

TheDoxieHaus said:


> I stumbled across this web page while looking at the Keystone site. I'm not sure if this is correct as you guys are saying this is an Outback by liteway not Keystone? I'm not sure there is a difference?
> 
> 2003 Outback Specs
> [snapback]93694[/snapback]​


Liteway was a part of Keystone before Outback.
Let me rephrase that, it says Outback by Liteway not Keystone.

Wow 45 gal fresh water no wonder that thing takes so long to fill. Thanks for the link.

Bill.


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

Anybody have a floorplan for the 03 RSS? He explained it over the phone and it sounded exactly like the floorplan of the rsds, except I think he said the sofa slid out instead of the dinette. If nobody has a floorplan, could someone tell me how it is different from the rsds? Thanks for all the quick responses.

Waylan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is the basic difference.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Waylan,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Glad you might have located you an Outback. I was going to post a link for you, but a couple others already have. Hope you make a deal and start enjoying the Outback. Post often and let us know what you do.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome, and congratulations on the purchase of the Outback. Your going to love it.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The 2003 and 2004 floorplans are the same, so just check out my web page and see for yourself what the trailer looks like.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.html

The price seem very nice. Make sure you spend at least 3hr with the owner going over EVERY detail on the trailer.

Let us know if you need more help.


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well guys, I bought it. Looked it over really good.........and thanks to looking on here ahead of time I was aware of things such as the water tank readings not being accurate all the time, and some other things to look out for. The tires were original and had a funny wear pattern to a couple. May be due to improper pressure.......I need to check that next. Might change them out to D-rated tires before a long road trip. Anyway, we put out both slides, and I checked out everything that I could..........and offered $12k for it. He moaned and groaned and said "where do I sign?".

The trailer has the fold-out stove/cutting board and the outside shower, so I think I got a pretty good deal. It really just needs to be thorough-cleaned inside and out. Thanks for all help.

Waylan


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*walexa07, Congratulations on the "new" 28RSS, Great Trailer!!! *


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well now you are officially an Outbacker. The recipe for the Kool-Aide will be in the mail once you make your donation.









Happy Camping and Post Often.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Waylan!









Now the fun begins!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd say you did good! Good Luck









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Waylan,

Way(lan) to go! Enjoy your new Outback and welcome to the club!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Waylan,

Welcome action

This is the site for finding any answers concerning your outback. We have people in all walks of life and lots of expertise.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

walexa07,

Sounds like you cut a pretty good deal there.







Now you are ready for mods and the camping season. sunny Post us some pics.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

walexa07 said:


> The trailer has the fold-out stove/cutting board and the outside shower, so I think I got a pretty good deal. It really just needs to be thorough-cleaned inside and out. Thanks for all help.
> 
> Waylan
> [snapback]94523[/snapback]​


Waylan...It sure seems like you got a great deal. Nice catch on the tires.

BTW...if you use that fold-out stove/cutting board for anything other then a drink mixing area / beer holder....then we'll have to revoke you status here.














(kidding of course)

Enjoy the Outback!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Waylan new to you Outback
Alright now you are officially an Outbacker
Nice price now you can enjoy doing mods to it









Don


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback , and welcome aboard. 
Rob


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the responses guys!

Ok........question or two:

At the front passenger side above the top bunk at that front corner, I see a brown streak indicating a small water leak. It doesn't look to have done any damage and happened before I got the trailer..........I got a ladder and inspected the caulking on top there and there is a "pool" area where the front dips in one spot, and some of the caulking around the edges has small cracks. I assume the cracked caulking is the source of my small leak. I read all about the epdm top, and I wonder if I need to use some kind of special caulk, along with some type of pre-cleaner.........or what do y'all recommend?

Second question: This outback has the same style steel rear bumper as my 1985 23' prowler, and I had a hitch welded onto my prowler's bumper to pull my john boat or trailer-mounted generator. The way the hitch was welded on was a piece of 3"x3" angle iron, 36" long, trimmed at the ends at 45 degrees. This angle iron was welded on the top side of the bumper......not full length welds, but a couple inches skip a couple, etc. The hitch was then welded on top of this. Both my generator and boat can be moved by me by picking up the hitch and maneuvering them wherever I want.........in essence, 50 lbs or so tongue weight. The generator trailer weighs about 400 pounds, and the boat weighs about 800 pounds, trailers and all. Should this same style hitch attachment be sufficient?

I know I said 2 questions, but I actually have a third: There is some light mildew growing on the rubber window seals and I want to know what the best thing to remove them with would be. I thought about using half and half clorox water, but am new to the fiberglass siding and don't want to damage it.

Thanks.

Waylan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As for the leak I would have the dealer take care of that 
Just so you have a paper trail if something goes wrong in that spot.

As for the little spot on the rubber around the window have the dealer look that also
just to play it safe in case it gets worst

As for the hitch I would fasten the reciever to the frame the bumper will not hold

Don


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers. My 2004 26RS had the same pool area but it was filled with caulk from the factory.

As far as the hitch I would go to a local welding shop and have the receiver welded to the frame. I had this done to our 26 and will be taking our new 28RSDS this week to have one added. It cost about 300.00 to do it right.

Great Outbacking!!!!!!


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

How do you post photos?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

walexa07 said:


> How do you post photos?
> [snapback]95410[/snapback]​


You can upload them to the Gallery and then use the "IMG" button (while posting) to insert the hyperlink path to the image.


----------

